# Good or bad!!



## New boy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, has anybody come across a website called ? There extremely cheap which makes you think is it counterfeit? Any help would be great thank you, new boy


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey general rule if it looks to good to be true it is there are looks of fakes out there.


----------

